# keyboard, mouse not working with USB ports



## keane (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a Dell Optiplex GX 110 desktop computer that my son uses. I recently bought it used on Ebay. It is a Pentium III 730 MHz with 256 mb of ram. It is running Windows XP Home service pack 2. I currently have the mouse and keyboard connect to the PS/2 ports. The keyboard in particular slips out of the PS/2 port. I would like to connect to the USB ports. However the computer does not recognize the mouse or keyboard when connected to USB ports. How can I fix this?


----------



## vee7979 (Dec 10, 2007)

hi
XP SP2 suppose to have the drivers to recognise USB. If it doesn't u can download USB drivers from microsoft OR reinstall windows with the USB devices plugged in so it will be recognised OR get a USB to PS2 adapter cable 
But before u do all of this .. .go into the BIOS and ensure that the USB Support is enabled as this can also be yur problem as it may be disabled... 
Hope this helps....


----------



## keane (Dec 25, 2007)

How do I enter the system bios?

I looked at the Dell web site. The latest editon of windows this model came with is windows 2000. The updates for windows 2000 will not run with XP.
They do not offer a bios update for the optiplex gx 110 running windows xp. 
If I find another model that came with windows xp it will not allow me to run the update.
So it appears that updating the bios is not an option.


----------



## vee7979 (Dec 10, 2007)

keane said:


> How do I enter the system bios?
> 
> I looked at the Dell web site. The latest editon of windows this model came with is windows 2000. The updates for windows 2000 will not run with XP.
> They do not offer a bios update for the optiplex gx 110 running windows xp.
> ...


hi keane

You do not need to uprade the BIOS.. you just need to go into it and ensure that the "USB support" for the mouse and keyboard is ENABLED.
To get access to it do the following...
1. When u press the power on button on the pc for it to start... keep taping on the "DEL" key on your keyboard. You should get a coloured screen coming up. If you see windows coming up, that means you would have missed it and need to do it all over again.
2. once inside the Bios.. look for teh USB mouse/kboard support and ensure that it is enabled

vee


----------



## keane (Dec 25, 2007)

I looked in the bios. There is no listing for usb mouse/keyboard support. 

There are listings titled "USB emulation & USB controller." Both of these are now enabled. The mouse or keyboard still will not work from a USB port. We have a memory card reader connected to a USB port and it works. So it seems that the USB ports work. The USB ports are integrated into the mother board. Would adding a pci usb board help?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

first try a cmos reset
if no good
in the device manager
uninstall all usb
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in usb plugs


----------

